# Enlcoures for Ackies



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

I cant find any information on Keeping Ackies as pets...Could someone answer these questions?

Size of enclosure:

Heating Requirements:

Food:

Tempremant:

Social?:

What should be in the enclosure:


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey belinda here is a couple of excellent care sheets
http://www.kingsnake.com/varanus/ackiecare.html
http://www.proexotics.com/care_ackie.html
http://www.kingsnake.com/acanthurus/care/index.html
Now my views....A single ackie could be kept in an enclosure about 3 ft in length an a pair or trio in a 4ft enclosure however make the enclosure as big as possible as the ackies will use every centimetre of it. They need a basking spot of about 45 degrees. I feed my baritji's on a diet of woodies (which I dust with calcium D3 every 2nd feed) and I also feed the odd pinkie/fuzzie mouse. generally they dont make as good pets as beardies or blueys but some can be quite tame. Some male ackies will live together some will not and It also helps if they are raised together. The most important things in the enclosure are a a high temp basking spot and at least 5 cm deep of sand but 10cm deep would be better, as these lil guys love to dig.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

I have heard that monitors love to climb, and from what I've heard lace monitors will try and climb up you and tear you apart...Is this the same for Ackies? Would it be alright if I let them out to play in the aviary for a couple of hours in warmer weather???

Do Ackies like swimming? Should I build a pond for them??


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

Mine in the outdoor enclosure always climb on the wire and the branches, so I guess it wouldn't hurt. I wouldn't bother with a pond personally. Also another important thing you need to do is keep the substrate moist


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok....I tihnk I might transfer my built in closet into an ackie enclosure..... Its 1.45 metres long 66cm wide and 2 metres high... Is that good? How many could I keep in that size?


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

I would personally keep 2 or maybe even 3


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Okies, At the moment, I could only afford one. Escpecially if I am getting the Bredli. ( still waiting upon a reply )

I think Ill cut some windows in the door, and have some heat lamps hanging on a chain from the ceiling. There is 2 doors to the wardrobe so I'll also use some heat tape and mount it along the first half around on the bottom of the wall, and have the other half a cool end, though I'll probably have a heat lamp in the cool end aswell since it will probably get very cool in that half, since the wardrobe is 2 metres high. And then I'll have a UVB tube in the hot end and UVA tube in the cold end , mounted on the ceiling.. and I'll have a tarpolen down, it is a carpet bottom, and a piece of wood 40 cm high on the ground near the door, so that sand wont fall out, Does this sound alright?

Please add anything else I need.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 14, 2003)

Belinda i can see a few things. 

That is a massive cage for ackies and you could probably keep a group of 7or 8 ackies in their.

If you are going to buy ackies don't just buy one at a time, ackies can become very agro towards other ackies if raised on their own or if seperated for to long. I already said this to you a couple of times and i know because it's happened to me several times.

Moniters do not need UVB light. Hanging a UVB light from the top of a 2m cage would be usless anyway as the uvb/uva light rays are only emitted to around 30cms from the tube.

Your better off have just a heat lamp and making sure it creates a hot spot of about 45-50c. You only need one basking site for a couple of ackies but ad another if you get more.
If you have a basking site that temp the rest of the cage will drop slowly and they can pick where they want to sit.

Ackies tend to live in rock outcrops in the wild and cage furniture should suit, they do climb branches but not that much.
I'll try take some pics of the ply towers that i use to simulate rock crevices.

All of your original questions have been answered in another thread recently "moniter help".


----------



## Fangs (Aug 14, 2003)

What is an Ackie? Is it like a smaller version of a Jackie?


----------



## Magpie (Aug 14, 2003)

Nah, that's a mackie....


----------



## Fangs (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks Mags glad you told me.I learn sumthin new everyday.
Well its Greebos fault anyway that all these names are so similar


----------



## Fangs (Aug 14, 2003)

A monitor?? Yeah I got one of those.its about 15 inches


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

15 inches is 4.5 metres Fangs...


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

Belle~Belinda said:


> 15 inches is 4.5 metres Fangs...


Umm belinda you got ure measurements wrong.go back to school you cant afford any more sick days if u are this far behind


----------



## Fangs (Aug 14, 2003)

nah couldnt be 4.5 mtrs no way it wouldnt be able to fit on my computer desk if it was that big


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Woops...I keep getting foot and inches mixed up, especially when people have the ' and the " .... Just a general mistake....


----------



## Fangs (Aug 14, 2003)

' and " ???????
I did write inches


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL yup deifnetly no more sick days belinda :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Aug 14, 2003)

don't buy ackies seperatly 
(Edited by Administrator)


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

I know.... Everytime I read about reptiles it's always pretty much foot. Don't see how I could've made that mistake...But can we get back on track?


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

NO noone dont stop giving advice buddy, when u give belinda advice you are not just helping her but other members of the site as well, including me


----------



## Fangs (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok If you want to buy a monitor I have a spare one here its about 15 inches long and I will sell it cheap


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Thought you said it was a computer monitor fangs?  How much? 

They're big lizards and my parents would probably only allow me one (unless of course they're dwarf bearded dragons, then I could have thousands) lol 

(Edited by Administrator)


----------



## NoOne (Aug 14, 2003)

Please don't tell me your saying that ackies are big lizards!


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

LMAO ackies big :lol:


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

They are to my parents who dont particuly like reptiles,


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

Maybe if they think garden skinks are big ROFL


----------



## NoOne (Aug 14, 2003)

Well if they let you have beardies then why won't they let you have ackies.
Beardies get bigger than ackies.


----------



## Fangs (Aug 14, 2003)

If you havent already got a monitor then how are you reading this thread? Im sooooo confused


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

My beardie is 51 cm.

(Edited by Administrator)


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Fangs are you talking about selling a computer monitor or a monitor lizard? I am going to stop posting about this now before this things get way out of hand....


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

I asked for A Occelate Ridge Tail. Not a monitor  I am going to stop posting in this debate before it gets way out of hand.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

My mistake he is 21 inches which is 52.5 cm


----------



## Gregory (Aug 14, 2003)

I thought you were going to stop posting Belinda?


----------



## ackie (Aug 14, 2003)

belinda, how big do u think they get. Generaly ackies dont need very big enclosures and they are terrestrial so there is no way u need a cage that high. I hope u still arnt thinkn of keepn them outside. They need a heat spot of about 35 degrees-45 degrees to help them warm up and for good metabolism.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 14, 2003)

Belinda has stated she was sick today.
By the way Belinda, it may not be a good idea to keep lizards in your closet. I have been told it can make them turn gay.
I may have that mixed up though.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks Greebo...Yea, I am sick. 
Nah I am not going to keep them outside Ackie....
Gay monitors ay Greebo? Interesteing....


----------



## seth (Aug 14, 2003)

BB take all the sick days you need.I mean i did and now look at me i'm sitting here in front of the computer wondering what i'm going to do tommorrow?








Because i'm unemployed!!!
Oh, and at tafe.


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 14, 2003)

lol, this thread is a crack up.
those ackeies grow huge!!
when u can get a lager enclosure bb why not get some northern blunt spined monitors or maybe some jacky dragons?
still gettin the monitors on the first?


----------



## Fangs (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah I agree with MM.....I wanted to get a pair of jackies but I dont think I could handle them so I am going to get some Lacey's instead..


----------



## wattso (Aug 14, 2003)

Lovin the wicked humour here people~ ackies/mackies/jackies and monitors ROFLMAO :lol:


----------



## _popp_ (Aug 15, 2003)

i have all three species as the all end in ackie i whackedem all in same enclosures as im hopeing the ackies teach the jackies not to be insectavores & the jackies teach the mackies to take crickets & the mackies teach the ackies to be a pain in the butt.So far the ackies mated with the jackies n i have a hole heap of jamackies running round aswell as cricket eating mackies so its been a total suckcess.btw $5000 a pop for the jamackies & no im not in it for the money.


----------



## Belinda (Aug 15, 2003)

I am really sorry about this whole argument. I was sick yesterday ( still am ) and was in a pretty bad mood ( which normally happens when I am sick ) I am sorry if I offended anyone, it's just some things can tick me off really easily when I am not well.
NOone, I hope you read this message, And I am really sorry if I have offended you, and I encourage you to still reply to my posts and help me out as your information is very useful and helpful..

Again, I apologise for any offence I have caused,

Cheers, Belle.


----------



## ackie (Aug 15, 2003)

Wat arguement belinda?
i will take 10 geoff :mrgreen:


----------



## Magpie (Aug 15, 2003)

$5000? bargain... Can ya sex them as juvies?
I'll take 3 pairs if ya can....


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

I cross breed blueys with jackies and call them blackies.This really is a great hybrid to work with,because when I advertise them as *Blackies* people think I mistyped black heads and so they purchase them by the dozen at $800 each.Mind you they are very dissapointed once they are freighted to their place and they realise they have made the purchase blunder of the century.


----------

